# who do you trust to re grip in FW



## BKeller (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm looking for a shop that will make sure the extensions are tight, clean the shafts, put the grips on straight with 1 wrap of tape only. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Hi BKeller,

You don't say where you live so its hard to help with a local shop.
It is really easy to install new grips. Now you don't have to use tape and solvent like the old days. You can use a compressor and do it yourself fairly easy. Check around on You Tube and you can find some help videos.
Soap and water work great for cleaning the grips, shafts and club heads.

Good luck to you!


----------

